# MLB.com Override Blackouts



## steveox (Apr 13, 2006)

How can i get around MLB blackouts? Is there a way can you hack your own puter so they cant read the proper zip code?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

steveox said:


> How can i get around MLB blackouts? Is there a way can you hack your own puter so they cant read the proper zip code?


Move some place in the middle of nowhere and you will not get blacked out.
We are not allowed to talk about THEFT OF SERVICE.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

We are also not allowed to talk about PUTERS.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Markman07 said:


> We are also not allowed to talk about PUTERS.


Don't we use them on the golf course?


----------



## steveox (Apr 13, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Don't we use them on the golf course?


Laptops! Golfers use em to cheat the game.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

if you want to get rid of a blackout, turn the brightness and contrast on your TV all the way up

Either that or cover the TV with white-out


----------



## VAsunshine1947 (Jul 9, 2006)

Enough talk...lets take action!

MLB signed a 6 year deal with Fox Sports to allow Fox to blackout EVERY game EVERY Saturday that starts before 7 PM EDT, regardless of whether or not Fox is going to broadcast that game. If we want to end these blackouts, forget contacting MLB, here's where who we have to contact:

FCC Chairman Kevin Martin
445 12th St. SW
Washington, DC 20554
Email: [email protected]
Fax: 866-418-0232

Congressman Fred Upton
Chairman, Subcommittee on Telecommuncations and the Internet
2183 Rayburn House Office Building
Washington, DC 20515
Fax: 202-225-4986

MLB and Fox committed collusion when they signed this contract, as MLB also solicits baseball fans to subscribe to their MLB-TV service by advertising "watch live every out of market game". The sooner we flood these gentlemen with our complaints, the sooner we will get this blackout policy revoked.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

TydalForce said:


> if you want to get rid of a blackout, turn the brightness and contrast on your TV all the way up
> 
> Either that or cover the TV with white-out


Now, that's a good one. Funny!


----------



## dethl (Jul 11, 2006)

steveox said:


> How can i get around MLB blackouts? Is there a way can you hack your own puter so they cant read the proper zip code?


As a DirecTV CSR I can answer this:No. You'll need to get a special package (like MLB Extra Innings from DTV) or go move to the team's local area. It is possible that your local channels (ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS) might pick up some MLB games and you can watch them that way.


----------



## dethl (Jul 11, 2006)

My bad. I thought this was for MLB games over tv, not the internet.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

No you are right they are talking about MLB games on TV (or DirecTV).


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

dethl said:


> My bad. I thought this was for MLB games over tv, not the internet.


I have both MLB.tv & MLB Extrainning on D* and both got black out on Saturdays.


----------



## dethl (Jul 11, 2006)

AVPhan said:


> I have both MLB.tv & MLB Extrainning on D* and both got black out on Saturdays.


From directvsports:


> FOX Television Network Broadcasts
> For Saturdays in the regular season between May 22nd and October 2nd, with the exception of Saturday September 4th and 11th, the FOX Television Network has the exclusive national rights to broadcast games up until 7:00pm ET (4:00pm PT). So, while you will not receive Major League Baseball games on your MLB EXTRA INNINGS channels any of those Saturday mornings or afternoons, you will receive the available Saturday night games that begin after 7:00pm ET (4:00pm PT). For Saturday morning and afternoon games, check out the FOX Network local schedule.


Looks to me that Fox and its RSNs have a monopoly on saturday MLB games. That really sucks. Only way not to be blacked out is to live in the team's local area or pray that your local fox station is carrying the game you want or hope your game comes on after 7:00pm ET.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

VAsunshine1947 said:


> Enough talk...lets take action!
> 
> MLB signed a 6 year deal with Fox Sports to allow Fox to blackout EVERY game EVERY Saturday that starts before 7 PM EDT, regardless of whether or not Fox is going to broadcast that game. If we want to end these blackouts, forget contacting MLB, here's where who we have to contact:
> 
> ...


I don't really see what government has to do with this. I hate blackouts too, but it is up to the league to decide how they want to distribute their product, isn't it? Why do we have a "right" to their broadcast?

Flood MLB and FOX with complaints, certainly. It's their policy.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If you want this to end, you've got to put your money where your mouth is. Stop paying for these packages when they continue to permit blackouts of games and tell them why you're not subscribing.


----------



## bugmeno (Mar 29, 2006)

I had mlb.tv a while ago.. not sure if they changed their security checks. But all they did back then was an IP check upon login to verify your location and after the login it no longer checks your location via IP. So just use a proxy on the login phase and then go direct for the actual video(for speed).

I'm not sure if this works for the fox blackouts but obviously you would need a foreign proxy should it work since the fox blackouts are country-wide.


----------



## stayfrank (May 17, 2009)

Fox has been sticking it to out-of-market fans who pay for premium subscriptions for years. They black out 3/4 of the nation every saturday, for absolutely no good reason!

Extra Innings and MLB.TV broadcasts are blacked out nationally, so that Fox can deliver an exclusive regional broadcast. 

I couldn't watch the Rangers vs. Angels today, so I finally made this facebook group in disgust.

Can't post a link since I'm a new member... but if someone else could make it active I'd appreciate it.

facebook.com/group.php?gid=81365914780

If youre dissatisfied with Fox and MLBs handling of blackout issues, please join this group. This is beyond ridiculous. Paying fans deserve better.

brint crockett


----------

